# Can you get the virus from cutting grass?



## Robert59 (Apr 11, 2020)

I have a riding mower and wondering if I can get this virus from my next door neighbor 's which is two young boys and one works at Walmart and other is always working in his yard?


----------



## win231 (Apr 11, 2020)

Yes, you can.  Several gardeners have contracted Coronagreen.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 12, 2020)

Robert59 said:


> I have a riding mower and wondering if I can get this virus from my next door neighbor 's which is two young boys and one works at Walmart and other is always working in his yard?


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 12, 2020)

Sorry.....what is the connection between having a ride-on mower and your neighbours?


----------



## StarSong (Apr 12, 2020)

I've never heard that one could contract this virus from mowing the lawn, nor could I imagine it.  
Nice try though.


----------



## Lakeland living (Apr 12, 2020)

EH???


----------



## Becky1951 (Apr 12, 2020)

Robert59 said:


> I have a riding mower and wondering if I can get this virus from my next door neighbor 's which is two young boys and one works at Walmart and other is always working in his yard?


Very doubtful unless your neighbors have the virus and have been rolling around and coughing on your lawn.


----------



## WhatInThe (Apr 12, 2020)

Since most lawns are outside in the sun getting uvs, heat and exposed to wind the chances of a strands of virus with enough energy to survive and make it into a human body is probably greatly reduced.


----------



## Pepper (Apr 12, 2020)

I hope you're not serious with that question.  The fear and paranoia have risen to a "fever" pitch and it's making me REAL ANGRY.  I've had it with wimps, I've had enough.  I'm gonna go around slapping faces like General Patton or calling folks 'Nervous Nellies' like Spiro Agnew.  When I emulate those two, you'd better know Trouble is coming down the line!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Robert59 (Apr 12, 2020)

Doctor told me this virus can float in the air after someone coughs it out.


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 12, 2020)

Robert59 said:


> Doctor told me this virus can float in the air after someone coughs it out.


Yes, I have seen Dr's on TV saying that, too. I think the recommended distancing is 6-10 feet. But then again, masks in public are also demanded, so there can be confusion.


----------



## win231 (Apr 12, 2020)

Becky1951 said:


> Very doubtful unless your neighbors have the virus and have been rolling around and coughing on your lawn.


Well, that's not quite true.
Rolling around in the grass is much more comfortable than rolling around in the hay.....especially when you're not wearing anything.


----------



## Pepper (Apr 12, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> Yes, I have seen Dr's on TV saying that, too. I think the recommended distancing is 6-10 feet. But then again, masks in public are also demanded, so there can be confusion.


They might float for a bit, but they don't hang around in the air for very long.


----------



## Robert59 (Apr 12, 2020)

That's good to hear because I can't get this virus because I will die because of bad lungs my doctor said.


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 12, 2020)

Robert59 said:


> That's good to hear because I can't get this virus because I will die because of bad lungs my doctor said.


Robert, wear a mask in cases like these, even a bandana. It's unlikely the mowing would cause harm, but you'll be easier in your mind.


----------



## Robert59 (Apr 12, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> Robert, wear a mask in cases like these, even a bandana. It's unlikely the mowing would cause harm, but you'll be easier in your mind.


Sorry about complaining about this virus and having a fear of dying.  Nobody wants to die. Thank God I live in small city where the virus is not bad with only 85 cases and nobody has die from it.


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 12, 2020)

Robert59 said:


> Sorry about complaining about this virus and having a fear of dying.  Nobody wants to die. Thank God I live in small city where the virus is not bad with only 85 cases and nobody has die from it.


Do not be sorry! Many, many people are have a hard time coping! I won't go out anywhere, either. We're here for you.


----------



## Robert59 (Apr 12, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> Do not be sorry! Many, many people are have a hard time coping! I won't go out anywhere, either. We're here for you.


Thank you and everyone on here also.


----------



## Sunny (Apr 12, 2020)

What a good excuse for not mowing the lawn!  "Sorry, honey, but..."


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Apr 12, 2020)

There has been so much contradictory information, even from the health experts. We're supposed to distance ourselves by 6 feet, but Dr. Fauci said the virus can project as far as 27 feet. Then I saw that the virus lingers in the air for quite awhile rather than dropping down on surfaces. Yet they say we can get it from surfaces. If an infected person was close to your property coughing or sneezing and that projected far enough, theoretically I guess you could catch the virus (if you came along very shortly thereafter).


----------



## Robert59 (Apr 12, 2020)

Sunny said:


> What a good excuse for not mowing the lawn!  "Sorry, honey, but..."


I live in the city and I think the city will fine anybody that doesn't cut grass. The city will come out and cut the grass for 200.00.


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 12, 2020)

OneEyedDiva said:


> There has been so much contradictory information, even from the health experts. We're supposed to distance ourselves by 6 feet, but Dr. Fauci said the virus can project as far as 27 feet. Then I saw that the virus lingers in the air for quite awhile rather than dropping down on surfaces. Yet they say we can get it from surfaces. If an infected person was close to your property coughing or sneezing and that projected far enough, theoretically I guess you could catch the virus (if you came along very shortly thereafter).


That's what I mean Diva, there's so much confusion!


----------



## WhatInThe (Apr 12, 2020)

OneEyedDiva said:


> There has been so much contradictory information, even from the health experts. We're supposed to distance ourselves by 6 feet, but Dr. Fauci said the virus can project as far as 27 feet. Then I saw that the virus lingers in the air for quite awhile rather than dropping down on surfaces. Yet they say we can get it from surfaces. If an infected person was close to your property coughing or sneezing and that projected far enough, theoretically I guess you could catch the virus (if you came along very shortly thereafter).


I think part of the confusion a lot of scenarios or numbers are based on ideal or a set of conditions. Also as far as a cough or sneeze. Standing still with no wind I can see 6 ft or less. Theoretically if one is walking 10 -15 fit behind a person since you're moving that distance is actually shorter because again theoretically you would be in the same air space as the sneezer/cougher with in second or two before those droplets dissipated or hit the ground. The biggest thing is yes being around someone who coughs or sneezes. I've even heard docs say yes surface spread is 'an' issue but proximity to a cough or sneeze is the biggest way someone gets it.

As far as grass cutting and/or even pollen I guess if some droplets were on blades of grass, they're cut and go airborne and one breathes them in that 'could' be a way one might get them but again this is outdoor warmer environment with the sun, uvs, rain etc so the chance of even being able to survive on a grass for any length of time is questionable. Also what would the acids, oils of vegetation do the virus. Could it survive onion grass because I know that chases me away.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Apr 12, 2020)

WhatInThe said:


> I think part of the confusion a lot of scenarios or numbers are based on ideal or a set of conditions. Also as far as a cough or sneeze. Standing still with no wind I can see 6 ft or less. Theoretically if one is walking 10 -15 fit behind a person since you're moving that distance is actually shorter because again theoretically you would be in the same air space as the sneezer/cougher with in second or two before those droplets dissipated or hit the ground. The biggest thing is yes being around someone who coughs or sneezes. I've even heard docs say yes surface spread is 'an' issue but proximity to a cough or sneeze is the biggest way someone gets it.
> 
> As far as grass cutting and/or even pollen I guess if some droplets were on blades of grass, they're cut and go airborne and one breathes them in that 'could' be a way one might get them but again this is outdoor warmer environment with the sun, uvs, rain etc so the chance of even being able to survive on a grass for any length of time is questionable. Also what would the acids, oils of vegetation do the virus. Could it survive onion grass because I know that chases me away.


Good points and interesting questions.


----------



## Em in Ohio (Apr 12, 2020)

My lawn tractor kicks up grass, dirt, shrooms, mold  - and many other things that I *can't see*.  I have been wearing a face mask to mow for a couple years now.  If I don't, I have sinus and respiratory issues the next day.  Better safe than sorry - As noted above in several places, the scientists are just in the early stages of understanding Covid-19.  Do what you need to do to feel more secure.


----------



## AnnieA (Apr 12, 2020)

Robert59 said:


> Doctor told me this virus can float in the air after someone coughs it out.



Doubt it's much of a worry outdoors since there's so much air for it to dissipate into.  There are studies showing it can remain in the air for 30 minutes or so and has been found in heating and air vents.  So enclosed spaces with infected people present or present within an hour or so are a worry as far as airborne transmission.  You're much more likely to catch it by touching a contaminated surface then touching eyes, mouth or nose.


----------



## Pepper (Apr 12, 2020)

Robert59 said:


> Sorry about complaining about this virus and having a fear of dying.  Nobody wants to die.


You didn't complain and I'm sorry I'm such a grouch.


----------

